# 2 men spend 12 days in jail for Facebook comments against Congress



## KDroid (Nov 23, 2012)

> Even as the uproar over the recent arrest of two Thane girls over an allegedly "inflammatory" message posted on social networking site Facebook is yet to fade away, a similar case has now come to light wherein two men from Mumbai had to spend 12 days behind the bars and even lose their jobs.
> 
> In the shocking example of the alleged misuse of Information and Technology Act , the men -- K.V. Rao and Mayank -- were arrested for allegedly posting offensive comments against some Congress leaders on their Facebook group earlier this year.
> 
> The duo was employed with the national carrier, Air India. They were arrested in May on the basis of a complaint filed last year. After suffering all these months, they have ended their silence for the first time on Headlines Today on Friday. Out on bail, they narrated their tale of alleged harassment.



Source


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 23, 2012)

LOL.
Sadly, we all do post those type of comments, don't we?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 23, 2012)

This called Democracy.


----------



## funskar (Nov 24, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> This called Democracy.



Yehi hai Khangress democracy ..

someone should really kick out of hindustan


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 24, 2012)

funskar said:


> Yehi hai Khangress democracy ..
> 
> someone should really kick out of hindustan



Don't worry game over in 2014 for Kongress


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 24, 2012)

^^
it doesn't look so!!!!!!!


----------



## gameranand (Nov 24, 2012)

It would had been better if Indid didn't had an IT act at all, rather than a IT Act like this.


----------



## Flash (Nov 24, 2012)

What exactly is the comment?
The source link says, complaint was filed last year.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 24, 2012)

All the laws are rules in india are framed to protect rich and powerful people and execute common and poor people .....


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 24, 2012)

Congress Gonna RIP India


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2012)

Feel free to express yourselves, but don't use swearwords. I've edited out "dafuq" from pratyush's post. The next person to abuse gets a one-day ban.

You people must know that with our excellent SEO, more people see your posts than you can imagine. Kindly behave yourself.


----------



## Flash (Nov 24, 2012)

@Krow: There are lots of posts, with such words in the forum. How can we prevent those?


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2012)

Was talking about this thread due to the nature of its content. And other posts, just report them, we'll take care of the rest.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 24, 2012)

Vote for Aam Aadmi party next time.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 24, 2012)

Krow said:


> one-day ban.


Is there anything like that! O_O Didn't knew that 

Sorry for :Offtopic:


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 24, 2012)

of they are re-elected on 2014 I'm 100% sure they would have rigged the elections


----------



## Flash (Nov 24, 2012)

Why the news of these-2-men dint create as much vibes, as with the 2-women-comment!



gopi_vbboy said:


> Vote for Aam Aadmi party next time.


There will be a lot of politics in politics for AA to grow up.


----------

